# Sickening Racism - This is Trump's America



## Eric

From Lincoln, Nebraska. This is MAGA in action, dispensing with the formalities and just going full blown racist.



Spoiler: NSFW - Racist Language on a Truck


----------



## ronntaylor

ericgtr12 said:


> From Lincoln, Nebraska. This is MAGA in action, dispensing with the formalities and just going full blown racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW - Racist Language on a Truck
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389




I posted this on _that_ other forum. I have family members and friends all over the states. In rural Georgia, upstate NY, suburbs out west and on Staten Island here in NYC. Their encounters with 45's cult members is scary. We need him voted out this November. I'm worried that too many on the left will follow the same patterns from 2016 and/or that the GOP/45 will steal the election. If that happens, there's no telling what will happen. OTOH, A-holes like the one above (in the photo) may go berserk no matter how close the election is in November should Biden win.


----------



## Eric

ronntaylor said:


> I posted this on _that_ other forum. I have family members and friends all over the states. In rural Georgia, upstate NY, suburbs out west and on Staten Island here in NYC. Their encounters with 45's cult members is scary. We need him voted out this November. I'm worried that too many on the left will follow the same patterns from 2016 and/or that the GOP/45 will steal the election. If that happens, there's no telling what will happen. OTOH, A-holes like the one above (in the photo) may go berserk no matter how close the election is in November should Biden win.



They are out of their minds, scary and confrontational. I suppose it's not surprising considering their racist tendencies and hatred for everything but I just stay out of their way. The other side is that this guy is at risk of getting keyed or jumped, he better stay in Whitebreadistan with that truck.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Nebraska, huh? The Great American Heartland? 

There's a huge disconnect between the heartland doing stuff like this and then hollering that we liberals don't even try to talk to them or understand them.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Reminds me of an episode of a show I saw (don't remember what the show was) when they performed the "dangerous stunt" of driving through the south in a car that had "NASCAR is for faggots" painted on the side of it.  Let's say the people in the south didn't take too kindly to that.  

Of course the OP is much darker and more serious, but I still see it as asking for an ass beating.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Nebraska, huh? The Great American Heartland?
> 
> There's a huge disconnect between the heartland doing stuff like this and then hollering that we liberals don't even try to talk to them or understand them.




Nebraska the great American producer of agricultural commodities...  not to mention pharmaceuticals, agricultural and defense machinery,  pesticides.   Nebraska the home of industries as diverse as meatpacking and financial services.   So the people are as diverse in their interests, skills and backgrounds as anywhere else in the USA.    Not sure what their excuse for voting to give Trump another four years though.  Inattention?  Head in sand or up someplace else the sun don't shine.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> or up someplace else the sun don't shine.




It's ok to say wine cellar here.  This isn't MR.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just sayin'
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307786146735423493/


----------



## lizkat

^^ So I guess they're outta work?

Maybe this election's not about "the economy, stupid."

Maybe some of it's just about stupid.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oh good. A fascist parade. 

They need to get out of their cars and goose step like the little Nazis they are.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Oh good. A fascist parade.
> 
> They need to get out of their cars and goose step like the little Nazis they are.



Or maybe pick one of those "poor" neighborhoods they claim to worry about when there's a shooting to deflect from other conversations.

I'd like to see that


----------



## User.45

Trump genes comments ‘indistinguishable from Nazi rhetoric’, expert on Holocaust says
					

US president has long history of praising his own genetic make-up




					www.independent.co.uk
				




I'm impressed that this guy is able to produce soundbites that can trigger me.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Liberals need to come up with another quick slogan like Defund White People and then have to explain that’s not exactly what It really means while they spend another 6 months to a year coming up with a replacement slogan but the damage of the first is already done and will be the one that sticks.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Liberals need to come up with another quick slogan like Defund White People and then have to explain that’s not exactly what It really means while they spend another 6 months to a year coming up with a replacement slogan but the damage of the first is already done and will be the one that sticks.



Did you mean to post that here?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

PearsonX said:


> Did you mean to post that here?




I did. Didn’t quote anybody but it was a general response to the white power/Nazi posts above.

Just saying we as a country have spent more time talking about the extended definitions of global warming, black lives matter, and defund the police than we’ve probably spent addressing the actual problems.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I did. Didn’t quote anybody but it was a general response to the white power/Nazi posts above.
> 
> Just saying we as a country have spent more time talking about the extended definitions of global warming, black lives matter, and defund the police than we’ve probably spent addressing the actual problems.



Got it. I agree with that, but that's not accidental, it's the strategy to deflect. If you look at MR, the "oranges" of BLM came up the 50th time, now I learned it's an organization run by "trained marxists".


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

PearsonX said:


> Got it. I agree with that, but that's not accidental, it's the strategy to deflect. If you look at MR, the "oranges" of BLM came up the 50th time, now I learned it's an organization run by "trained marxists".




I think we seriously wasted at least a year of inaction changing “global warming” to “climate change” because the dumbest people in the room kept saying “but it’s still snowing in places.”

Stalling by deflection should be a punishable crime with mandatory prison time.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think we seriously wasted at least a year of inaction changing “global warming” to “climate change” because the dumbest people in the room kept saying “but it’s still snowing in places.”
> 
> Stalling by deflection should be a punishable crime with mandatory prison time.




What can I say...The painful thing is that it isn't only greenhouse gases, it's the destabilization of the biosphere. Where I went to school it was high school the relationship between biomes and microclimates were taught in both geography and biology separately. 

What pisses me off about the GOP is they bitch about debt 24/7 but the ultimate debt is pollution, it will not go away when we stop believing in it. Unchecked pollution is the prime example of privatized profit with socialized cost.


----------



## Renzatic

PearsonX said:


> What pisses me off about the GOP is they bitch about debt 24/7...




They haven't bitched about the debt since Trump took office.


----------



## User.45

Renzatic said:


> They haven't bitched about the debt since Trump took office.



I mean they are fucking hypocrites, but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Renzatic said:


> They haven't bitched about the debt since Trump took office.




They switched right back to fiscal conservatives after they stabilized their rich buddies and then it was suggested the common citizen probably needs more money.  

I have no doubt there are still MR posters praising the free market that doesn’t actually exist and hasn’t for a long time. Their best defense is “and I didn’t agree with the government doing that.“  which doesn’t change the fact that the government did and will continue to and they’ll continue to praise something that is a concept and not actually based on reality.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> They switched right back to fiscal conservatives after they stabilized their rich buddies and then it was suggested the common citizen probably needs more money.
> 
> I have no doubt there are still MR posters praising the free market that doesn’t actually exist and hasn’t for a long time. Their best defense is “and I didn’t agree with the government doing that.“  which doesn’t change the fact that the government did and will continue to and they’ll continue to praise something that is a concept and not actually based on reality.



Like trickle down?


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> ...and will continue to and they’ll continue to praise something that is a concept and not actually based on reality.




What else do you expect from a bunch who wholeheartedly and unironically believe in the Laffer Curve?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

PearsonX said:


> Like trickle down?




Trickle down is the triple A grade top shelf bullshit platitude of the highest order.

Not far behind it is “lifting the world out of poverty” but that’s probably for its own topic. HINT: When you set the bar so low you still have to sweep ground dirt off it to see it, it’s not that hard to raise the standard above it.


----------



## lizkat

PearsonX said:


> Trump genes comments ‘indistinguishable from Nazi rhetoric’, expert on Holocaust says
> 
> 
> US president has long history of praising his own genetic make-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed that this guy is able to produce soundbites that can trigger me.




Yep, me too....  although a lot of it comes from the more focused mind of one Stephen Miller.  It's meant to trigger "libruls" and certainly meant as red meat for the racists among his rally attendees.   These guys are pulling out all the stops along the path to Trump's last hurrah.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Yep, me too....  although a lot of it comes from the more focused mind of one Stephen Miller.  It's meant to trigger "libruls" and certainly meant as red meat for the racists among his rally attendees.   *These guys are pulling out all the stops along the path to Trump's last hurrah.*



Hoping you're right, keeping up the fight to get out the vote, that's going to be key with all the discord Trump is sowing into this election.


----------



## Thomas Veil

PearsonX said:


> Like trickle down?





Renzatic said:


> What else do you expect from a bunch who wholeheartedly and unironically believe in the Laffer Curve?



This to me is when the Slow Moving Coup began...with Reagan. There's lots of other reasons, but the one you're referencing is the one where the Republicans changed from "We have disagree with liberals on how the economy works" to "We believe in fairy tales".

The fairy tales have been getting Grimmer ever since.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310822531801247744/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310965566144827392/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311523084097196032/
And let's remember the guy who Joe Rogan is...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311463718283145216/


----------



## hulugu

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think we seriously wasted at least a year of inaction changing “global warming” to “climate change” because the dumbest people in the room kept saying “but it’s still snowing in places.”
> 
> Stalling by deflection should be a punishable crime with mandatory prison time.




In fairness, the term Anthropogenic Climate Change is term that's worthwhile in noting warming that's asymmetric, but I get your point. See also, the debate built around "the climate always changes" because people are too dumb to understand that rate is a problem. Your atoms flying away over a millennia is not necessarily troublesome, all of them doing it in a mili-second is very, very bad.


----------



## hulugu

Thomas Veil said:


> This to me is when the Slow Moving Coup began...with Reagan. There's lots of other reasons, but the one you're referencing is the one where the Republicans changed from "We have disagree with liberals on how the economy works" to "We believe in fairy tales".
> 
> The fairy tales have been getting Grimmer ever since.




Nixon really pushed the idea that there was a "silent majority" of real Americans versus protestors, hippies, liberal intelligentsia. He was the moment when these guys got rolling—and not incidentally where guys like Roger Stone, Dick Cheney, etc. cut their teeth. And, because he was 86'd from office, they've been sharpening their knives ever since.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> They haven't bitched about the debt since Trump took office.




They will again. As soon as you have an elected democrat, the speculation will begin. It'll turn to bitching about debt after the first 90 days or so.



Renzatic said:


> What else do you expect from a bunch who wholeheartedly and unironically believe in the Laffer Curve?




I could forgive that to a degree, ignoring that a model with one free variable is unlikely to provide a reasonable depiction of tax revenue projections. A lot of people do post garbage analyses of statistics, and it often appears to be unintentional. I would question though why they ignore the structure of their own model. If the Laffer Curve provided a reasonable model, that wouldn't mean that lower rates are always better. It would indicate that extremely high rates stifle tax revenue. They never present a basis for why they think current rates are on the far right end of the "curve".

If they wanted to argue something, they would probably want to check gdp against annual tax rates and the ratio of tax receipts to gdp. This stuff is weird though, because it's influenced by other factors, including global conditions.



JayMysteri0 said:


> Just sayin'
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307786146735423493/




I'm disappointed that none of them are driving a replica of the General Lee. That would have at least been funny.


----------



## JayMysteri0

More demonstrations that with 45, racism becomes more & more infested
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311614173042929665/


> DHS memo told officials to make comments favorable to Kenosha shootings suspect
> 
> 
> In prepping DHS officials for questions about Rittenhouse, the document suggests they say he took a gun to Kenosha "to help defend small business owners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com





> WASHINGTON — Federal law enforcement officials were directed to make public comments sympathetic to Kyle Rittenhouse, the teenager charged with fatally shooting two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin, according to internal Department of Homeland Security talking points obtained by NBC News.
> 
> In preparing Homeland Security officials for questions about Rittenhouse from the media, the document suggests that they note that he "took his rifle to the scene of the rioting to help defend small business owners."
> 
> 
> Another set of talking points distributed to Homeland Security officials said the media were incorrectly labeling the group Patriot Prayer as racists after clashes erupted between the group and protesters in Portland, Oregon.
> 
> It is unclear whether any of the talking points originated at the White House or within Homeland Security's own press office.


----------



## Alli

thekev said:


> They will again. As soon as you have an elected democrat, the speculation will begin. It'll turn to bitching about debt after the first 90 days or so.



They’ll never wait that long.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> More demonstrations that with 45, racism becomes more & more infested
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311614173042929665/



We should revive the word chauvinism.


----------



## SuperMatt

The wife of Pennsylvania’s Lt. Governor accosted at the store and called the n-word. Hmmm... maybe now I see why Trump won Pennsylvania last time. Lots of “very fine people” there. Maybe VFP should be a new acronym for Trump supporters. Probably safer to use than FB (fruit brains) - although FB could also be Facebook so maybe that’s better.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/10/12/gisele-fetterman-pennsylvania-verbal-assault/


----------



## Mark

if you look at the way the woman in this Lt. Gov 's wife case* spits out* the n-word, you can see clearly that a difference in color represents a *desperate* attempt to try to make a distinction between herself and the Lt Gov's wife.
its her way of trying to be better than someone else based on a supposed color difference.

while reading about the above incident in the twitter account of the wife of the Lt. Gov of PA who was called the n-word, i came across a quote by James Baldwin that someone had posted.

this quote is true for* any of us* who harbour hate. not necessarily racial hatred, but hate in general.
this is why i think Baldwin pluralises the word hate.
hate has been with us humans forever. i think its primarily a *primordial* fear. maybe even some kind of *instinctual preservation strategy.*

dealing with our hates forces us to face who we are, as painful as that is.

only to the extent that america feels a collective societal pain will the quality of black lives be improved.
only to the extent that america feels a collective societal pain will the quality of women's lives be improved.

trump, the proud boys, the kkk, richard spencer, have always been there. under the surface. hiding and waiting for their chance to take pot shots at their prey. 
trump and the r party just provide more cover for these creatures to come out of their holes and listen for secret mating calls of their kin.


----------



## Huntn

*2021- *In the Post Despicable Donny era, GOP heads remain firmly stuck up their own asses, gasping for air. And apparently, Mr Pence has no clue about what systemic racism is. Or I suppose this is how you need to disingenuously talk to appeal to white GOP racists... or maybe he thinks that raising awareness of our historical racism and highlighting current racist nature of the GOP is a terrible thing to do because it makes some of us feel ashamed.

At the same time not a word about Despicable Donny nor acknowledgement of the GOP’s efforts to destroy Democracy in the US. _Oh no that’s not racism, we are just disenfranchising those who vote against us. Racism has nothing to do with it...  _


]
I’m Strong Pence​In a speech to a New Hampshire G.O.P. group, Pence calls systemic racism a ‘left-wing myth.’​








						In a speech to a New Hampshire G.O.P. group, Pence calls systemic racism a ‘left-wing myth.’ (Published 2021)
					

Mike Pence also distanced himself from President Donald J. Trump, saying of the Capitol attack, “I don’t know if we’ll ever see eye-to-eye on that day.”




					www.nytimes.com
				




_After focusing much of his speech on touting the achievements of the Trump administration, Mr. Pence took aim at “critical race theory,” a graduate school framework that has found its way into K-12 public education, asserting that young children are being taught “to be ashamed of their skin color.”_

In a nutshell: _Our poor white kids are made to feel bad about what their racist parents have done, are doing!! _


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> Apparently Mr Pence has no clue about what systemic racism is. Or I suppose this is how you need to disingenuously talk to appeal to white GOP racists... or maybe he thinks that raising awareness of our historical racism and highlighting current racist nature of the GOP is a terrible thing to do because it makes some of us feel ashamed.
> 
> At the same time not a word about Despicable Donny nor acknowledgement of the GOP’s efforts to destroy Democracy in the US. _Oh no that’s not racism, we are just disenfranchising those who vote against us. Racism has nothing to do with it...  _
> 
> 
> View attachment 5780]
> I’m Strong Pence​In a speech to a New Hampshire G.O.P. group, Pence calls systemic racism a ‘left-wing myth.’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a speech to a New Hampshire G.O.P. group, Pence calls systemic racism a ‘left-wing myth.’ (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Mike Pence also distanced himself from President Donald J. Trump, saying of the Capitol attack, “I don’t know if we’ll ever see eye-to-eye on that day.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After focusing much of his speech on touting the achievements of the Trump administration, Mr. Pence took aim at “critical race theory,” a graduate school framework that has found its way into K-12 public education, asserting that young children are being taught “to be ashamed of their skin color.”



This seems to be the prevailing opinion among right-wing message boards. And since I seldom see an original idea there, I assume it’s coming from Tucker Carlson or Ben Shapiro or some other fountain of bullsh*t on the right.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> This seems to be the prevailing opinion among right-wing message boards. And since I seldom see an original idea there, I assume it’s coming from Tucker Carlson or Ben Shapiro or some other fountain of bullsh*t on the right.



There is some real psychological shit pouring out of Right Wing mouths to keep their collared dummies feeling good about themselves. I’m hoping this equates to the band on the deck of the Titanic playing louder.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> View attachment 5780]
> I’m Strong Pence​In a speech to a New Hampshire G.O.P. group, Pence calls systemic racism a ‘left-wing myth.’​



coming from the fly's bitch it so silly.


----------



## lizkat

And then there was the good ol' boy in a chapter of the American Legion out in Ohio who decided to cut the (white) speaker's mic at a Memorial Day ceremony just after that speaker had mentioned the contribution of Blacks in the establishment of Memorial Day itself.  

That behavior did not sit well, though:  the leader of that legion post subsequently resigned and its charter has been suspended.   Still the incident was not what one would ordinarily have expected in this day and age,  so I chalk it up at least in part to a lingering effect of Trump's erstwhile encouragement of white supremacists.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401172006297550849/


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> *2021- *In the Post Despicable Donny era, GOP heads remain firmly stuck up their own asses, gasping for air. And apparently, Mr Pence has no clue about what systemic racism is. Or I suppose this is how you need to disingenuously talk to appeal to white GOP racists... or maybe he thinks that raising awareness of our historical racism and highlighting current racist nature of the GOP is a terrible thing to do because it makes some of us feel ashamed.
> 
> At the same time not a word about Despicable Donny nor acknowledgement of the GOP’s efforts to destroy Democracy in the US. _Oh no that’s not racism, we are just disenfranchising those who vote against us. Racism has nothing to do with it...  _
> 
> 
> View attachment 5780]
> I’m Strong Pence​In a speech to a New Hampshire G.O.P. group, Pence calls systemic racism a ‘left-wing myth.’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a speech to a New Hampshire G.O.P. group, Pence calls systemic racism a ‘left-wing myth.’ (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Mike Pence also distanced himself from President Donald J. Trump, saying of the Capitol attack, “I don’t know if we’ll ever see eye-to-eye on that day.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After focusing much of his speech on touting the achievements of the Trump administration, Mr. Pence took aim at “critical race theory,” a graduate school framework that has found its way into K-12 public education, asserting that young children are being taught “to be ashamed of their skin color.”_
> 
> In a nutshell: _Our poor white kids are made to feel bad about what their racist parents have done, are doing!! _


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> And then there was the good ol' boy in a chapter of the American Legion out in Ohio who decided to cut the (white) speaker's mic at a Memorial Day ceremony just after that speaker had mentioned the contribution of Blacks in the establishment of Memorial Day itself.
> 
> That behavior did not sit well, though:  the leader of that legion post subsequently resigned and its charter has been suspended.   Still the incident was not what one would ordinarily have expected in this day and age,  so I chalk it up at least in part to a lingering effect of Trump's erstwhile encouragement of white supremacists.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401172006297550849/



Surprised/not surprised. Ohio is very red in a lot of places and there are plenty of Trumpers. What happened in this case is simply a disgrace. No other way to put it.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Surprised/not surprised. Ohio is very red in a lot of places and there are plenty of Trumpers. What happened in this case is simply a disgrace. No other way to put it.




Some more info about this incident...









						An American Legion post is suspended after a microphone was cut during a speech that touched on Black people's role in Memorial Day | CNN
					

The American Legion Department of Ohio has suspended the charter of a post in the city of Hudson after a Memorial Day incident in which the keynote speaker's microphone was turned off during part of his speech that touched on Black people's historic role in creating the national holiday, the...




					www.cnn.com
				






> The Legion said upon its demand, an officer for Lee-Bishop Post 464 resigned as a post officer and the American Legion has demanded that he resign his membership altogether. The state organization said it has suspended the post's charter "pending permanent closure."
> 
> According to the release, an investigation by the American Legion found that the actions taken at the Memorial Day ceremony in Hudson were "pre-meditated and planned."
> 
> The Legion said organizers "knew exactly when to turn the volume down and when to turn it back up."
> 
> Prior to the event, retired Army Lt. Col. Barnard Kemter had given a copy of his speech to the chair of the Memorial Day Parade committee and president of the Hudson American Legion Auxiliary, and she asked Kemter to remove a specific part of the speech regarding Black people's historical role in the holiday, the Legion said.
> 
> The state organization said Kemter did not change his speech.


----------

